# Best place to sell your gear?



## bereninga (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi,

I'm wondering where folks sell their gear. I've done Craigslist before, but it seems tougher when the gear gets more expensive. Is it worth it to sell your gear through other outlets like B&H or eBay? What's the experience like with B&H? Any input appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2015)

With major vendors (B&H, Adorama, KEH), there's no risk but you'll take a big hit on value. I've sold items up to ~$1700 on CL with no issues, but I'm in a large market area.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 31, 2015)

Depends on your "$ versus hassle" tolerance. The good news about selling to the big vendors is that is pretty straight forward and painless. The bad news is that you will take a financial hit for that benefit. No worry about bad checks, scams, personal risk of theft, time needed to meet with buyers or shipping to buyers but they won't give you as much as you will get doing it yourself. I've done both and it depends on my goals and time.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 31, 2015)

Tried to sell my 24-70 f/2.8 I on Craig's last October, and all I got were spam. Got fed up with that for 2 months so I sent it to B&H. Prompt payment but at a hit.
When I wanted to sell my 5DII, it was a no brainer, I sent it to B&H again.
Sure the amounts were less selling to B&H, but absolutely no hassle! And fast results.
Just like selling a used car --- sell it yourself and get lots of weird requests. Or trade it in for a different car at the dealer and get just a small amount of return but again no hassle.
-r


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2015)

I list things locally on Craigslist, but few want to pay close to what I get on ebay. I can often get top dollar on ebay because I tell all about my gear, and get good feedback. I probably get twice what B&H will pay.

The next best place is Fred Miranda. Sell to photographers! You will need to describe the equipment carefully, provide good photos, offer a reasonable return time, but you will get the going rate. If you ask for more, it won't sell. FM has a small fee for registering to sell, but its worth it. You might have to offer local pickup until you get established. Note that some sellers ask for the paypal fee to be paid back to them in violation of PP rules, don't make that mistake, just figure that you will have to pay paypal's fee. Thisd also gets you some seller protections if you sell it and get a signature as proof of delivery.

There was a beta selling forum here, but few took advantage, so it was closed.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 1, 2015)

I posted a similar thread here a little while back.

After all the suggestions about Cl, ebay etc., I ended up selling one lens to a shop that I know buys second hand gear. I may have taken a little hit on the price, but I do not mind as it was extremely hassle free and cash in hand.

The buyers for my other stuff came from a surprising place, Facebook! And for those, I was very pleased with the prices and it was again all hassle free.

I just posted a message on my wall to say I was selling x, y, z.

Good luck!


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 1, 2015)

*MPB in the UK*

I've used MPB in the UK for a few surplus items of late (and in the past bought used stuff from them)

Sure, you won't get what you might get on eBay, but the ease of the process is just fine. You fill in a form, they get back to you, they make an offer and arrange for the item to be collected. After checking, money appears in your bank account.

I know that some will want the extra bit from selling direct, but I couldn't be bothered with the hassle for a few quid (YMMV ;-) )


----------

